# Hurricane? $12 increase?



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

Just receieved an email from Amazon to work during the hurricane for just a $12 increase. Really? Prime day was a $100 per shift. A driver working with 75 mph plus winds and rain merits just a $12 increase. That's crazy.


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

Dreadth said:


> Just receieved an email from Amazon to work during the hurricane for just a $12 increase. Really? Prime day was a $100 per shift. A driver working with 75 mph plus winds and rain merits just a $12 increase. That's crazy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dreadth said:


> Just receieved an email from Amazon to work during the hurricane for just a $12 increase. Really? Prime day was a $100 per shift. A driver working with 75 mph plus winds and rain merits just a $12 increase. That's crazy.


You may not get gas for a week or two. Do you have some saved in cans ? I keep at least 50 gallons during hurricane season. Didn't have power for over a month after Katrina !
Credit card machines don't work after hurricanes. Keep a few hundred cash. Keep canned food and gallons of potable water.
I have heard Florida stations have run out of gas for evacuation !
Thank Goodness that pipeline was fixed ! This could have been a critical situation costing thousands of lives.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Dreadth said:


> Just receieved an email from Amazon to work during the hurricane for just a $12 increase. Really? Prime day was a $100 per shift. A driver working with 75 mph plus winds and rain merits just a $12 increase. That's crazy.


 Well not much of an incentive to head out and deal with the weather coming our way. Unfortunately for me I'm sidelined. Vehicle broke down on Tuesday, had to tow it home. Dealing with a tricky problem now making it unavailable until after this storm passes!!?? What F'ing timing.
Oh well.....I expected to not work today and tomorrow but I now have to sit out until monday or tuesday.

Not only the weather to deal with but like tohunt4me, we won't know if gas will be readily available and of course hitting us with much higher prices. Good luck to you guys dealing with it. It appears the whole state of FL will feel it.


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

Dreadth said:


> Just receieved an email from Amazon to work during the hurricane for just a $12 increase. Really? Prime day was a $100 per shift. A driver working with 75 mph plus winds and rain merits just a $12 increase. That's crazy.


It all boils down to the amount of immigrants here who work for nothing....... Florida is one of the WORST paying states in the country......

Amazon can take that email and stick it where the Sun don't Shine....... Carts will more than likely be overflowed, routes messed up and more than likely spread out..... $72 on a normal day, you want to entice people when a Hurricane is here, you need to at least double that......
Many places have no GAS as well, so you need to factor that in......

$144 for 4 hours I might do it, but honestly being home safe protecting my family is 100% more important
Peace


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

I picked up one of those $84 blocks in the middle of the night just to see if maybe the storm veered away enough to make it feasible, but I forfeited it this morning. Beyond dealing with the rain and the gas shortage I don't even understand how unattended deliveries would work. What about delivering packages to houses where people evacuated or won't get to them before the conditions worsen? Aren't they bound to get carried off with the wind/damaged?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Dreadth said:


> Just receieved an email from Amazon to work during the hurricane for just a $12 increase. Really? Prime day was a $100 per shift. A driver working with 75 mph plus winds and rain merits just a $12 increase. That's crazy.


Remember they change the rates based on demand. Prime Day they had so many boxes they needed all hands on deck.

I doubt they have more packages than usual, they probably increased rates to get enough drivers accounting for those not driving because of the hurricane without raising rates too high knowing they do not need to knowing how competitive yalls market is.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> I picked up one of those $84 blocks in the middle of the night just to see if maybe the storm veered away enough to make it feasible, but I forfeited it this morning. Beyond dealing with the rain and the gas shortage I don't even understand how unattended deliveries would work. What about delivering packages to houses where people evacuated or won't get to them before the conditions worsen? Aren't they bound to get carried off with the wind/damaged?


Ah I can imagine that customer expectaton email. "Your delivery ended up on the roof, our best partners leave them on the front porch."


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

I got an email that Prime Now in Doral is closed today. Interesting that they choose to keep you guys working but not us. They did extend the hours until midnight last night, though, we normally close at 10 pm.


----------

